# Has anyone tried the swimming Senko yet?



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

I picked up this kit yesterday and was wondering if anyone had any pointers. They look like they are going to kill em.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure if you read the homepage or not :wink: , but this Guy named Lightninrod (forum handle) kills them with this bait. Im going to texas Rig them and slow roll them inches off the bottom. I bet we will see allot of pics with this bait this season.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea he is the reason I picked them up. 

Did you know if you type in "swimming senko" at google he pops up as the 6th page down.

I am going to throw them next weekend.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2007)

Kinami came out with a 4 inch swimming senko.

https://www.baits.com/cgi-bin/order/K31S


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 27, 2007)

yah, im pretty new to the whole plastic worm style/texas rigging, but i think im going to be picking up the swimming senko kit soon. Can't wait to try them out, and get myself a nice fish with them!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 20, 2007)

I finally riged some up today along with some new 10# line. They look killer swimming in my brother in laws pool. I can't wait to get out on the lake next weekend and try em out!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2013)

I love them - they look like sand eels!


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Dec 22, 2013)

The bass around my way love a 5" black swimming senko in the summer time. Its my best lure when the weather gets hot. I always toss them weightless texas rigged on a wide gap hook. Most strike come on the initial fall and the bass really hold onto the bait really well giving plenty of time to set the hook. I have brought bluegills into the boat that were never hooked but just wouldn't let go of the tail with this bait. Even caught a 10lb chanel cat on one. They are not the most durable bit they sure catch fish.


----------

